# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  [HCM] Cần tìm nơi nhận gia công Thanh răng - Bánh răng

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác !
Như tiêu đề thì em đang cần tìm nơi nhận gia công Thanh răng - Bánh răng (như hình dưới) ở TPHCM. 
Do mục đích sử dụng là làm vài món đồ mô hình nho nhỏ nên kích thước cũng khá nhỏ.



--- Yêu cầu:
Bánh răng đúng kích thước và thông số như vật mẫu.
Thanh răng em không có mẫu nên sẽ bàn trực tiếp. 
---Số lượng:
Gia công thử 1 bộ. Nếu test ok thì em đặt tiếp 10 bộ.

Bác nào nhận gia công được hoặc biết chỗ thì inbox hoặc liên hệ với em qua số ĐT: 0907 983 682 nhé. 
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm ạ !

----------


## biết tuốt

không thay thế bằng vitme cho tiện được à bác

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em làm cái mô hình khác chứ hổng phải mô hình máy CNC, hổng xài vit-me ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

bé thế và lại là mô hình làm bằng nhựa cho dễ

----------


## truongkiet

Mua cho nhanh,o tphcm thì dễ mua

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác truongkiet có biết chỗ nào thì cho em xin địa chỉ nhá, em đi tìm khắp HTQ với Tạ Uyên mà lắc đầu liên tục  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Do mô hình em bé nhưng hoạt động liên tục, cần độ chính xác nên khả năng nhựa không chịu nổi ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

Bánh răng thanh răng này modun1 ko?loại lớn hơn chút thì tạ uyên bán nhiều loại nhỏ quá thì khó mua lắm.mà thanh răng bánh răng này bác dùng làm ji vậy,yêu cầu chính xác cao ko,nếu yêu cầu ko cao thì e làm một bộ đổi lấy món khác với bác nha

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác truongkiet nhận làm được thì báo giá em nhé (phôi em cung cấp), hoặc muốn đổi gì với em thì bác cứ đề nghị thoải mái  :Big Grin: . Bác ở đâu ạ? Yêu cầu của em không cao, chỉ cần đúng module, ăn khớp khi di chuyển là được, vật liệu thép hoặc đồng thau  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

Làm thép thì giá rẻ hơn thau,mà thanh răng dài bao nhieu vậy bác

----------


## hung1706

Thanh răng em chỉ cần khoảng nhỏ thôi, nếu được thì bác làm thử 1 tấc (10cm) để em ướm thử và lên kích thước. Nếu lắp vào ok thì số lượng tiếp theo tính sau nhé  :Big Grin: . 
Bác ở Biên Hòa phải không ạ, bác nhận dc cây vitme chưa? hehe

----------


## truongkiet

Đã nhận được rồi,jo đang tìm cặp ray trượt nữa để làm bộ z mini.mà e ko biết bánh răng bác modun bao nhiêu.mà bánh răng bao nhiêu răng và đường kính bao nhiêu

----------


## hung1706

bác cần ray bao nhiêu, ray 15 ah? Để mai em đo lại rồi báo cho bác biết nhé, trên hình là 26 răng, module chắc là nhỏ nhất vì em không tìm dc loại nhỏ hơn em nó nữa  :Smile: ). Đường kính trong 8mm, đường kính chia chưa rõ, mai đo lun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kokono

Nếu làm 1 cái để làm mẫu thì cắt dây rồi tiện là nhanh nhất.

----------

